# brownies



## purplhaz

I have found "bizcocho de chocolate" but since that is a poor translation ("chocolate biscuits"?), I was wondering if any populations actually widely use the English word, "brownies". If so, which places use it, and do they change the spelling at all?


----------



## sandpiperlily

In Mexico, I have heard the term "brownies" used, although when I tried to use it, some people didn't know what it meant...


----------



## ajo fresco

I checked several Spanish-language recipe sites and they all called them "brownies." (In fact, one site had a recipe for "Brownies de Dulce de Leche." )

Esperamos a los hispanoparlantes...


----------



## Rapek

In Colombia, "brownies" are "bizcochos/pudín de chocolate"


----------



## purplhaz

Interesting! You mean they say BOTH words: "bizcochos/pudin" or just one or the other? "Pudin de chocolate" is obviously pudding, not cake, right? But "biscuit pudding" ... now, that's creative


----------



## Rapek

No. When i wrote "bizcocho/pudín" I meant that you can use either of them: 'bizcochos' or 'pudín'


----------



## jbachelor

Hi...  Good question.

I have been living in Spain for sometime, and almost everyone knows what "un brownie" is. Even some restaurants serve them too and call them by the English name. As for bizcocho, that isn't used here for that.


----------



## alacant

jbachelor said:


> Hi... Good question.
> 
> I have been living in Spain for sometime, and almost everyone knows what "un brownie" is. Even some restaurants serve them too and call them by the English name. As for bizcocho, that isn't used here for that.


 
I would agree with that, however, you may, like me, live in an area where there are lots of english speaking people, and spanglish infiltrates.

I doubt that it would be understood out in the country.

Welcome, alacant


----------



## jbachelor

^No... I live in Northern Madrid and studied in Salamanca last year... I don't even know any English speakers here. Some nation-wide restaurants, like VIPS or Foster's Hollywood, or even Burger King now serve "brownies". 

I would agree that older people in _los pueblos_ haven't a clue. But most younger people I know have even eaten "un brownie" before.


----------



## alacant

jbachelor said:


> ^No... I live in Northern Madrid and studied in Salamanca last year... I don't even know any English speakers here. Some nation-wide restaurants, like VIPS or Foster's Hollywood, or even Burger King now serve "brownies".
> 
> I would agree that older people in _los pueblos_ haven't a clue. But most younger people I know have even eaten "un brownie" before.


 
VIPs and Foster's Hollywood are only in large cities, the vast majority of the population in Spain have never been into either of them. Certainly in the "menu del día" restaurants brownie is not part of the terminology.

Saludos, ala


----------



## todasana

A brownie it's a chocolate cake, but not a regular one. 
Brownies have a very specific recipe, wich does not include as much flour and baking powder as a regular chocolate cake, making it a thicker cake. It's not "spongy", you have to use real chocolate intead of cocoa.
It's a flat cake. 
Some recipes include nuts, but it's not a must.


----------



## jbachelor

^Sí, jaja... pero el forero quería saber la manera correcta de decir "brownie" en español.


----------



## todasana

Brownie es brownie. No tiene traducción. Es como baguette, crepes o croissant.
Define un producto elaborado con una receta particular.


----------



## alexacohen

todasana said:


> Brownie es brownie. No tiene traducción. Es como baguette, crepes o croissant.
> Define un producto elaborado con una receta particular.


 
Yo los he o´do llamar "marronciños" en Galicia, pero es obvio que es una traducción directa del original.

Todasana tiene razón, no se puede traducir. Pero empiezan a verse ya en algunas pastelerías y cafeterías que los venden como "brownies".

Acabarán siendo tan conocidos como los croissants, las baguettes, las crepes, savarin, panettones y tantas otras cosas...


----------



## Rapek

Sí se puede traducir, solo que es más usual decir "brownie" que traducirlo. Es como si fuera una marca. Como por ejemplo "gillette", palabra que, aquí en en la costa norte de Colombia (aclaro), se utiliza para referirse a una cuchilla de afeitar, siendo que "gillette" es una marca de cuchilla de afeitar.


----------



## elchoco

Pero brownie no es una marca (que yo sepa), como Hoover, Tupperware y Xerox. En España por lo menos he visto "Brownies" en todos lados, hasta en los pueblos.  

Vale, los abuelos quizas no sepan lo que es, pero tampoco tienen un movil.


----------



## jbachelor

elchoco said:


> Pero brownie no es una marca (que yo sepa), como Hoover, Tupperware y Xerox. En España por lo menos he visto "Brownies" en todos lados, hasta en los pueblos.
> 
> Vale, los abuelos quizas no sepan lo que es, pero tampoco tienen un movil.


 
Eso es lo que quería decir


----------



## Rapek

Eso lo sé que "brownie" no es una marca, solo hice una analogía. Lo que quise decir fue que la palabra "brownie" es un extranjerismo, por lo que *comúnmente *no se traduce.


----------



## todasana

Así como algunas marcas dan el nombre genérico a una línea de productos (el caso kleenex es uno muy común), en cocina hay nombres que se crean para un producto, implicando una definición per se del mismo (ingredientes y elaboración).
Y, como dice Rapek, *comunmente* no se traduce. Puedes explicar de qué se trata, pero el nombre (para su comprensión más allá de cualquier frontera) debe mantenerse.
Por poner otro caso, y  esta vez inverso. Las "fajitas". Son conocidas internacionalmente como fajitas, aunque la explicación se haga en otro idioma.


----------



## purplhaz

todasana said:


> Así como algunas marcas dan el nombre genérico a una línea de productos (el caso kleenex es uno muy común), en cocina hay nombres que se crean para un producto, implicando una definición per se del mismo (ingredientes y elaboración).
> Y, como dice Rapek, *comunmente* no se traduce. Puedes explicar de qué se trata, pero el nombre (para su comprensión más allá de cualquier frontera) debe mantenerse.
> Por poner otro caso, y esta vez inverso. Las "fajitas". Son conocidas internacionalmente como fajitas, aunque la explicación se haga en otro idioma.


 

 and burritos, and tacos, and nachos.
Yes, you're all totally correct in pointing out that there are "originals" that can't be (or simply never are) translated (like 'croissant' -- does anyone ever refer to this as the word in their language for "crescent"?) 
However, I think "marronciños" is cute -- too bad it didn't catch on


----------



## todasana

We use "marrón" (and "marroncito" or "marronazo", it depends on the irony you want to use) when you have to deal with a someone else unsolved situation. Something you should not do, but (Ups!) you have to. Maybe that's the main reason to use another word, not "marronciños" (which is another way to say "little marrón")


----------



## purplhaz

todasana said:


> We use "marrón" (and "marroncito" or "marronazo", it depends on the irony you want to use) when you have to deal with a someone else unsolved situation. Something you should not do, but (Ups!) you have to. Maybe that's the main reason to use another word, not "marronciños" (which is another way to say "little marrón")


 
Muchas gracias, Todasana, pero no entiendo! 
Is it ironic to use "marrón", "marroncito" and "marronazo" for brownies? Or do you mean it's ironic generally? 
And what do you mean by "when you have to deal with a someone else unsolved situation"?
Thanks for the enlightenment!


----------



## Porteño

Here in Argentina they are known and labelled as brownies.


----------



## todasana

The situation: Someone at the office will take the day off tomorrow. Just before he/she leaves the office, comes to you and say "Ok, there is nothing pending for tomorrow, everything it's OK. See you after tomorrow". 
Next day, his/her boss asks you. "Which flight did he/she booked for me this afternoon?"
You have to make booking and any other arrangement he/she never did before. That's a "marrón". You had to do something that he or she should have done, and you had no idea (He or she told you: no pending issues).
Next day, when she/he arrives, you can say: ¡Hey, vaya marrón (marroncito or marronazo) que me dejaste ayer! (here you apply the desired irony level)
And trust me, they are not talking about brownies!
That's my point. (Hope it's clear!)


----------



## purplhaz

Todasana, that's a very special use! I can't even think of anything similar in English. But what does the "marron" refer to here? Is it something like 'innocent brown eyes' [on a devious person]?
Or maybe it's more like "you little shit, you left me holding the bag"?


----------



## Argónida

purplhaz said:


> Todasana, that's a very special use! I can't even think of anything similar in English. But what does the "marron" refer to here? Is it something like 'innocent brown eyes' [on a devious person]?


 
No, purplhaz, nothing to do with the colour of the eyes. I think the expression "un marrón" with the mean Todasana has explain comes from the colour of shit. "Comerse un marrón" means "comerse una m...", something nasty.

It's slang, of course.


----------



## todasana

Thanks Argónida. You are right. It's slang, but also my point to do not translate brownies as "marroncitos".


----------



## sandpiperlily

purplhaz said:


> (like 'croissant' -- does anyone ever refer to this as the word in their language for "crescent"?)



Actually, in Mexico (I don't know about other parts of Latin America) a croissant is often called a "cuernito."


----------



## purplhaz

Argónida said:


> "Comerse un marrón" means "comerse una m...", something nasty.


 
Reminds me of the insult in English, "He's so full of shit, his eyes are brown."

Thanks, guys, for the bonus lesson!


----------



## purplhaz

sandpiperlily said:


> Actually, in Mexico (I don't know about other parts of Latin America) a croissant is often called a "cuernito."


 
My Argentinian teacher tells me in Argentina they're called "medialunas" -- but she assures me a brownie is still a brownie in her home country!


----------



## Argónida

todasana said:


> Thanks Argónida. You are right. It's slang, but also my point to do not translate brownies as "marroncitos".


 
I agree with you. It's not a good name. But there is a sweet made from chestnuts called "marrón glasé" so you can say "me acabo de comer un marrón"


----------



## Navy2003

¡Hola! En Argentina se utiliza "brownies" en todas partes.
¡Saludos!


----------



## todasana

No, Argónida. We say, "acabo de comer marrón glacé"


----------



## conejo

In Chile is pretty familiar the term 'brownie' too ^^


----------

